# Oglethorpe? R U C'ing Any?



## georgia_home (Sep 28, 2008)

i have been getting lots of pics of does and some pigs, but just wondering how everyone else is doing in oglethorpe... scouting cams and archery

so, are you seeing many? or any?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=241599

it seems that i am getting many more night pics then day though...


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 30, 2008)

not alot been seen where i hunt at


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive killed one doe down there but have been struggling to see much of anything else.


----------



## LKS2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Saturday morning I saw 5 does, two yearlings.  None where closer than 45 yards.  I saw one 8 point at 85 yards (ranged him and looked at him through bios for 20 minutes) that was a young deer but had a nice symetrical rack.  Not one I'd shoot this year but he'll make a fine one in a year or two.


----------



## Goddard (Oct 1, 2008)

4 Of us hunted last weekend and we saw a total of 15 deer.   One was killed Friday night.   Small eight seen, but no other big bucks.  Good luck.   We won't be back until muzzleloader.  
Have fun and hunt safe.


----------



## bowbrother (Oct 6, 2008)

*Oglethorpe lease*

Even though there are still plenty of persimmons and acorns the deer have been in my food plots eating oats and wheat. Must be a lot of coyotes around the deer are extremely skidish. Perhaps the smoke pole will do better than the string and sticks this weekend.


----------



## 4x4 (Oct 8, 2008)

Called in a spike the first day(10/4) on Oglethorpe, seen 2 doe's as well.


----------



## timc (Oct 8, 2008)

not seeing alot of deer, but trying to thin out some hogs to make room for deer first. Me and my broth have hunted 3 weekends and killed 12 hogs.


----------



## Goddard (Oct 10, 2008)

Good luck.   We are headed out at 2:00.   Good luck!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 10, 2008)

Didn't see anything this morning but I will be back this afternoon.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 13, 2008)

3rd day of muzzle loader... how did you folks make out this weekend?

for saturday morning, nothing, but as someone here noted, saw quite a few rubs today, even got a pic of 1 rubbing on the cam. a very spindly 4pt... would probably score 30-40!

small as they are, the bucks are moving in the dead of night. 11pm-2am.

this morning, didn't see deer, but bumped one walking out. freight trained through the thickets! heard turkey all morning and was dive bombed when they came off roost! oh yeah, more tree rats then you could shake a stick at!

and one other thing... i posted this under a different thread, but i wanted to show a trophy that came into my bait pile!!! a little small, i am trying to find a way to calc the score on this one!


----------



## frdstang90 (Oct 15, 2008)

I killed this on our lease in Oglethorpe Co Monday afternoon.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 17, 2008)

Has anyone been out this week and had any kind of luck leading into gun season?


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 18, 2008)

well, hope everyone made out this weekend.

today's tally, of my place and the neighbor:

2 does sighted!
1 spike walked!
1 6pt walked!

only 1 deer pic, hind quarter only, on both cams the last week, and  the southern end of a north bound 'dillo!


----------



## frdstang90 (Oct 20, 2008)

This was killed on our club in Oglethorpe Saturday morning


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 20, 2008)

very nice!

was out today... the tally:

2 bucks... 1 pictured below... and one other but to far to count points. just saw the glint.

5 does, or at least antlerless....

1 white flag waving bye bye...

and 3 turkeys...

the guy in this picture was seen about 25 minutes earlier running 3 does. what he lacks in stature he made up for in attitude and effort. he chased the 3 does for about 5 minutes and they all disappeared in the direction of the camera that got the picture...


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 21, 2008)

over opening weekend i saw 7pt, spike, 4pt, several buttons and a few does, my dad 6 pt,  4pt, 3 spikes and 2 does, buddy saw 2 spikes one nice 8pt, and a few does, another buddy saw bunch of does some buttons and 3pt. overall good weekend for seeing deer but none very big


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 26, 2008)

did anyone have an opportunity to make it out in oglethorp this weekend?

was stuck at work all weekend!!! but looks like friday and saturday this coming weekend! the bucks were chasin' last weekend, so i am hoping the are really on it this coming weekend!

how did everyone else make out this weekend?


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 26, 2008)

I passed on a small spike this morning....Had a big coyote out about 60 yards.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 26, 2008)

i have heard the yotes... but never seen one.

in your opinion... better to shoot the yote, or wait on deer? i mean i guess i can plug a deer pretty much any time... if i aint picky... bustin a yote... makin the deer safer...

???opinion???


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 26, 2008)

I would have shot him if he would have got close enough....I bow hunt all year so he needs to get within 30 yards.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 27, 2008)

georgia_home said:


> did anyone have an opportunity to make it out in oglethorp this weekend?
> 
> was stuck at work all weekend!!! but looks like friday and saturday this coming weekend! the bucks were chasin' last weekend, so i am hoping the are really on it this coming weekend!
> 
> how did everyone else make out this weekend?



WENT OUT SATURDAY A.M., VERY SLOW SEEN ONE SMALL 6PT AT 10:30, SAT. AFTERNOON, 2 SPIKES, 6 POINT AND 5 DOES/FAWNS. SUNDAY A.M. DOE AND FAWN, MY DAD SEEN NOTHING SAT A.M. AND SUNDAY A.M. HE WAS COVERED UP WITH DEER SEEN 16 TOTAL, 2 SPIKES, A NICE 10 POINT AND A PRETTY GOOD 8 POINT. SAID THE SPIKES WERE RUNNING DOES AND GRUNTING AND THE BIG 8 CAME OUT AND RAN 2 DOES THAT WERE FEEDING IN THE FOOD PLOT. SHOULDN'T BE LONG NOW AND THE BIG BOYS SHOULD START SHOWING THEMSELVES!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 30, 2008)

get ready boys is getting close, went yesterday morning 10-29-08 seen 14 deer total, 9 does and 5 bucks, 3 of the five bucks were really good, 2 10's and an 8. non were chasing yet but it shouldn't be long, i say the full moon in november should be around the time that it will all break loose. my dad hunted with me yesterday morning and seen 15 deer total but only 2 bucks, small 6pt and what should've been an 8pt but one side was broken off!! 2 years ago 1 of the 10pt's i seen and the 8pt would've gotten shot,  but i want to kill one bigger than the one i killed last year and that's what i'm holding out on!!


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks addicted!

i will be out the next two days!!! i will drop a line saturday night or monday.

this weekend is freezer weekend. if i have a chance, a doe will be taken to fill the freezer... or at least start filling.

actually, if possible, it would be interesting to bust a small hog or two...

good luck this weekend!


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 1, 2008)

friday, oct31. am: nothing sighted. partner got a nice 9pt. pm, no deer. sighted: 1 beaver. 2 bobcats!!! a first for the botcat! exploring... 1 hid, the other didnt know where and got pounced upon.

today: morning: nothing. heard lots of turkey. busted a bed before daylight on way to stand.

will post pic of 9pt when available.

trail cams from last 2 weeks were a little slow. 1 hog shot, mid day. a few deer pics, but mostly night shots. not much during day activity... EXCEPT during time we were using cart to take out 9pt... they went by distant cam... looked like 2 or 3....


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 3, 2008)

Update with pic on the 9pt from this weekend. a good solid 9!

and the first "nice" deer taken off the property!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 3, 2008)

nice buck, this weekend was decent, sat a.m. i seen 21 deer total but only 6 were bucks one nice 3.5 y/o 8pt a 2.5 y/o 8pt, 2.5 y/o 10pt and 2 6 pt's. sat p.m was slow 2 does one small buck (4 or 6pt) and one decent deer 'bout 15" wide couldn't tell points though it was getting dark but he appeared to be young deer not alot of mass. sunday a.m. slow also 1 spike and 6 does. My dad on sat a.m. saw 26 deer total one good 3.5 y/o 10pt 'bout 130" deer couple of small bucks and alot of does, he didn't hunt sat afternoon so on sunday morn he saw 23 deer 3 different 8pts from 2.5-3.5 y/o, saw the same 10pt as sat a.m., broken racked deer, 2 spikes and 4pt rest were does. maybe they will be turning on in about another week and a half to 2 weeks!!


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 9, 2008)

this weekends activity:

1 deer spotted, no id on b/d. head behind trees
1 buck with nice rack shot at. friend missed.

all other things quiet. several shots at surrounding locations.

someone across the way started target practice around 3. the buck showed up around 4.

anyone else see anything around this past week/weekend?


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 9, 2008)

forgot the pics on the last post.

a fair tc pick from the last week. this is the first we have see of this guy. seen lots of does in this same area.

i think this guys is looking hookup with the local talent.


----------



## BigBushClub (Nov 10, 2008)

My dad and I both saw a big buck on the move Saturday, Nov. 8th.  Two different ones that is.  Neither on a doe when we saw them, but both moving too quickly to get a shot, so they must be searching.  Other than that, just 6 or 7 does.  Moving mostly late morning 10:30 or so.


----------



## Goddard (Nov 10, 2008)

My husband shot this one Saturday afternoon.   Not with a doe, but looking and stinking to high heaven.....


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 15, 2008)

before and after the rain yesterday, they were moving!

busted a few out when entering... they were bedded down early.

later in the morning, before the rain, they were moving well.

after the rain, the started moving a little more. a few nice bucks passed through to the doe beds...

not to much shooting.

how did everyone else make out this weekend?


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 17, 2008)

sunday:

didnt see much all day. just 1 white flag waving at me. a grunt slowed it down, but no shot. wind dropped almost to nothing at about 4:45. only 1 close shot heard.

neighbors on both sides reported very little. 1 doe spotted next door.

after fridays showing, and all the activty, it was a little disappointing, but still better then a good day at the office!!! i guess the wind had them bedded down tight!

also, neighbors reported a bumper crop of coyotes around, and posted a trail cam pic of a large, and well fed, coyote.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=262529

anyone else have better luck this weekend?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 20, 2008)

just got back been in oglethorpe 8 days straight. saw lots of good bucks, 8's 9's and 10's. lots of 3.5 y/o deer only saw one buck that i wanted to shoot and by the time i decided he is what i was looking for he was gone (beautiful 10pt 4.5+y/o 140 class buck) but overall it was a good week, spent lots of hours in the woods most days i stayed all day and seen deer about all day.got lots of video footage of some real nice bucks 3.5 y/o's 120-135inch deer. oh and i saw something i have never seen before also on sat the 15th i saw 2 10pts fighting very hard fighting too that was the wildest thing i've ever seen


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 24, 2008)

saturday, 11-22-08

1 buck moving. shot at about 725. by visitor on our place. his first buck. didn't say much that it was a little small. this guys eyes were open wide and he was excited!!! nice size 2.5yo. basket rack 6pt.

deer were moving through most of the day. shot at and missed 1 at 1230. after about 40 minutes of looking for sign of a hit, was standing in woods with 2 other large guys. heard snap. saw deer moving. ran within 30 yards. dropped clean with slugger. this would have been the first doe taken on the place this year, except... it wasn't a doe. fair size button, 1/4" nubs. oh well, good eating.

also, this guy was found in a pile. he was not shot at by anyone on my place. i have to check with the neighbor if they ever targeted him... he was found, fairly fresh, picked very clean, with a few very small bits of meat on the bones and decay was limited. a shame. this could would have been a good part of the gene pool with the width and tine size of his rack. he was a solid 4, with a small kicker on 1 side... the picture here was from back in late september. no wonder the 'yotes in my area are so fat!!!

hope everyone else had a good weekend too!


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 5, 2008)

did anyone have luck over thanksgiving weekend or during this week?


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 8, 2008)

Dec 07:

made it out sunday, and deer were there. bumped out at least 4 on the trail heading in. saw several flags waving bye bye, and hear a few others.

early on, had two sets of two in front of me. close enough to see, but too much brush to shoot through. at least one appeared to have nice tine length, but with the thicket in the way, there was not way to be sure just now large. no real id on the other 3. lots of legs and side views, but again, it was too thick to see much.

neighbors reported seeing a small buck running up the dirt road and a few does moving through the area.

oh yeah... lots of turkey out this weekend. had 1 on tc video and a flock of about 15-20 standing out on the road as i was leaving.

hope everyone else made out ok this weekend.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 8, 2008)

*Nada for me...*

Hunted saturday, heard a doe blow several times across teh river on neighbors property, then hear their feeder go off.  I think all my deer are on the other side where the yellow food is


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 18, 2008)

heading out tomorrow, hopefully they will be moving.

last weekend, saturday, it was pretty quiet. almost hit one with the truck about 2 miles from camp! little basket 6 moving across the road.

a little bit of movement in the morning, the quiet through the rest of the day. as i was leaving just before dark, 2 deer ran in front of the truck. they must have been bedded right off the road. the end of day deer were antlerless. the two early in the day, i couldn't tell.

hope this weekend is a little better.


----------



## TJFitz2009 (Dec 19, 2008)

last weekend, december 13th or something, went to a buddies house toward union point, still in oglethorpe though, seen a few deer, 3 bucks were running a doe around a feild...2 were 8 point or better, and the other was just a monster..to many to count in my nikon bi-nocks.  he was MOVING across this feild, and the hing is, even if he had presented a shot, all i had was a .22 haha, but i would have probley unloaded on him foreal, i was using a winchester .22 semi-auto, holds about 17 shots in it, and he was in the open, he would have had bullets all over him in the chest...i got the gun sighted in to knock a nickel off a stump from 70 yards away a week ago before we went on our squirrell hunt,...but yea, they are moving a little bit around here in oglethorpe, toward greene county, might be different toward the lexington, winterville side, not really much movement on that side, but out in the sticks, they are getting to rut again, and they are really hitting the food plots and acorns laying around, not really seeing any hitting persimmons this year, dont know why, mabey they are, but just at night...o well. 

hope your season is doing well, hope this helps as well!

Good huntin' to ya


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 29, 2008)

This past weekend wasn't so good, Friday and Sunday:

not a single deer was spotted... except for those running from the truck before daylight. the woods were empty.

on friday, there were zero fresh tracks in places where they are usually seen. soft creek areas and muddy road crossing.

a few hogs were spotted friday, but they were not in a place where they could be shot.

some tracks seen on the road sunday, after the morning hunt, as we were leaving. we just didn't see anything other then the truck dodgers! doe and yearling.

one more day in the field for this guy! then some time home with the family in january.

hope everyone else makes it out before last day!


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 2, 2009)

our last day of the year, december 31, wasn't much for shooting things, but it sure was a pretty day.

bumped one deer on the way in, and didn't see anything the rest of the day...

made some plans for off season maintenance work. a new bridge, some locations for new fruit trees, location of two or three new food plots.

all-in-all a great last day to a great season!

judging by the fresh tracks in the mud over the last week, i'd say the population of deer for next season should be pretty good. there were ton's of fresh track through the property and on road crossing areas the deer frequent.

also saw 2 turkey walking around in the late morning and several sets of tracks crossing the roads too!

i am already getting pumped for this turkey season and next year's deer season!

hope everyone else had a good season this year!


----------

